# Roku tries out screen mirroring from phones and PCs



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Roku tries out screen mirroring from phones and PCs*

(engadget.com) - Roku has unveiled its latest shot in the increasingly-crowded set-top box wars: screen mirroring. Even Microsoft and Firefox OS are lining up to challenge Google's Chromecast and Apple's AirPlay, so Roku had to compete somehow. Launching in beta, Roku's version of the tech works from (some) Android, Windows Phone and Windows 8.1 devices, and broadcasts to Roku 3 or the Roku Streaming Stick....

Full Story Here


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I do not see that setting. So how is this done?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> I do not see that setting. So how is this done?
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


You need the latest software update on a Roku 3 to see this option.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yep, version 5.6 for the Roku 3/Streaming Stick to have the option and the release is "staggered" so some won't get it yet even if they check for updates in the settings.

http://forums.roku.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=74658


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

So ROKU is like an iPhone. Have to purchase a newer version to get the newer features.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Just read in the forum that these ROKUs are supported.

Roku 3
Roku 2 XS
Roku LT
Roku XD
Slingbox SOLO

I have ROKU 2 XS.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Most sources I've seen saysay only the Roku 3 and the Stick are supported.

Do you have a link to what you saw? (I have a 3 and a 2xs.)


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> Most sources I've seen saysay only the Roku 3 and the Stick are supported.
> 
> Do you have a link to what you saw? (I have a 3 and a 2xs.)


The same as on the beginning of this conversation. But the other models were listed by someone in a ROKU forum.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

@



SeaBeagle said:
 

> The same as on the beginning of this conversation. But the other models were listed by someone in a ROKU forum.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


You quoted someone's forum signature listing his/her equipment (as evidenced by you listing a Slingbox Solo). :grin:

Most of those units _*will not*_ be supported for now (or ever).

I stand by what I said earlier - for now the Roku 3 and the Roku Stick are the only ones that will get this included in their next update.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Maybe there will be an update for ROKU XS that will allow this.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Since writing the above reply I received a email from ROKU on this because I asked the question about steaming. Here is ROKUs reply.

"

Thank you for your valuable feedback in Roku website.
This email is with regards to your query submitted on our website stating that
you are unable to find the screen mirroring feature in your Roku player.

We would like to inform that the following Roku players and software versions currently have screen mirroring enabled:
* Roku 3 Model 4200 (software v5.6 build 60)
* Roku Streaming Stick HDMI Version Model 3500 (software v5.6 build 2047)

If you are unable to find the software version on your Roku, we would like to inform that it's a beta feature.
We are releasing it in controlled manner to a smaller number of units at a time. It will be made available to all units soon.

We appreciate your understanding in this concern.
Thank you for providing me an opportunity to assist you.

Regards
Leonardo de Chellini
Roku customer service"

So that will be groovy.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Confirms what we've been saying all along......


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

This will be great when this happens on my ROKU XS?


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The Roku Mod on their blog site said that due to hardware requirements, the 3 and stick are the only two units that will work.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

So far until the software is sent to ROKU 2XS devices as in my reply from ROKU.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Your reply from Roku did not say the 2XS will get it.......


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Let me write back to ROKU to find out. Will let you know.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

>If you are unable to find the software version on your Roku, we would like to inform that it's a beta feature.
>We are releasing it in controlled manner to a smaller number of units at a time. It will be made available to all units soon.
>

Still I will write back and ask.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SeaBeagle said:


> Since writing the above reply I received a email from ROKU on this because I asked the question about steaming. Here is ROKUs reply.
> 
> "
> 
> ...


It clearly says the models and your ROKU 2XS WILL NOT work.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

They should have said that the software updates will be available to all Roku 3's and HDMI Sticks soon.

Edit/add -- I have it enabled on my Roku 3. Paired immediately with my Samsung Galaxy S4... well, as soon as I changed from Roku from wired to wireless connecting. Played with it for a few minutes, then changed my Roku backed to wired.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> It clearly says the models and your ROKU 2XS WILL NOT work.


 That is why I sent a reply to find exactly which models will be updated.
Plus the reply reads this will be available to all models. So that will include ROKU XS2.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> Plus the reply reads this will be available to all models. So that will include ROKU XS2.Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


It doesn't say all models, it says all units. The units they are referring to are the Roku 3 and the HDMI Stick.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

It may probably be added to other model Roku's sometime in the future, but for now only Roku 3 and HDMIi sticks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> It may probably be added to other model Roku's sometime in the future, but for now only Roku 3 and HDMIi sticks.


What makes you think a company will support older equipment later rather than sooner? From my experience, when a company stop adding features to an older model is because they want you to upgrade to their newer models

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I just tried the screen mirroring through AllShare from my Note 3 to the Roku 3, pretty good so far.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

peds48 said:


> What makes you think a company will support older equipment later rather than sooner? From my experience, when a company stop adding features to an older model is because they want you to upgrade to their newer models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


I think that's what happened when they added YouTube app I think it started on Roku 3 then eventually the rest
of course it might be different this time, but since it's in beta it'll be awhile to see what Roku would do.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> What makes you think a company will support older equipment later rather than sooner? From my experience, when a company stop adding features to an older model is because they want you to upgrade to their newer models
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


You are right. Marketing scam just like Apple like their devices.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I looked today I do not see there iPhones are supported. Only android.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> You are right. Marketing scam just like Apple like their devices.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


funny you mention this as your are living this now yourself. And you don't have an Apple device.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

SeaBeagle said:


> I looked today I do not see there iPhones are supported. Only android.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


apple has had this for quite a few years now. Airplay via the AppleTV

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> funny you mention this as your are living this now yourself. And you don't have an Apple device.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Yes I do. I have an original 16gb iPad, 4th generation iPad 128gb, three first generation iphones 1 16gb and one 8 GB, one original iPhone that iTunes will not recognize, and one IPHONE 4s 64 GB.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

peds48 said:


> apple has had this for quite a few years now. Airplay via the AppleTV
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Someday I might get that Apple TV device.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

